# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  icewind Dale map

## Sylvain

Does anyone know the artist who drew this map?

Trying to track him/her down so that I can get a better resolution version and hopefully in english

----------

